# Nitric Acid Supply in Toronto



## Patrick_R (Feb 6, 2011)

Good day everyone. I just picked up a 500 ml bottle of 70% Nitric from Efston Scientific,( http://www.escience.ca/ ) at 3350 Dufferin St. just south of the 401 across from the Yorkdale mall.

Sadly it cost $47.00 plus tax for the 500 ml. however, I have been searching for years to find a place that sells it. Also, the supplier that sells to Efston has stopped the supply to retail stores, so supplies are limited.

Thought I should let all of my GTAers know.

3350 Dufferin Street
Toronto, Ontario - M6A 3A4

( I obtained verbal permission to advertise this store from a manager while I was there)


----------



## glondor (Feb 6, 2011)

I love Efton Science. Have shopped there for years, Great place. Bought some of my glassware there as well as a 6" Dobsonian mount telescope for my youngest son for Christmas. I had no idea they sold chems tho. Thanks.


----------



## joem (Feb 6, 2011)

Darn It's a five hour trip for me.


----------



## carcrossguy (Feb 6, 2011)

Is it against the law to resell it if you have no license etc? The regulation only mentioned it is illegal to resell ammonium nitrate.


----------



## rusty (Feb 6, 2011)

carcrossguy said:


> Is it against the law to resell it if you have no license etc? The regulation only mentioned it is illegal to resell ammonium nitrate.



I've spent the better part of this afternoon researching the shipment of nitric acid, I think with the cost of a proper hazpac container plus hazmat shipping fees makes this impractical.

You would be far better off paying the $300.00 deposit for the 15 gallon SS keg, then your acid price is only $10.00 a us gallon.

Transport Information

Domestic (Land, D.O.T.)
-----------------------
Proper Shipping Name: NITRIC ACID
Hazard Class: 8, 5.1
UN/NA: UN2031
Packing Group: II
Information reported for product/size: 6.5GL


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 6, 2011)

rusty said:


> You would be far better off paying the $300.00 deposit for the 15 gallon SS keg, then your acid price is only $10.00 a us gallon.



I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## shyknee (Feb 6, 2011)

Patrick_R said:


> Good day everyone. I just picked up a 500 ml bottle of 70% Nitric from Efston Scientific,( http://www.escience.ca/ ) at 3350 Dufferin St. just south of the 401 across from the Yorkdale mall.
> 
> Sadly it cost $47.00 plus tax for the 500 ml. however, I have been searching for years to find a place that sells it. Also, the supplier that sells to Efston has stopped the supply to retail stores, so supplies are limited.
> 
> ...


I'm guessing that you had to order and pay for with I.D. or credit card only and pick up another day . I know they do not stalk chemicals. I am curious of the grade and percent of the nitric they supplied you ?


----------



## Patrick_R (Feb 6, 2011)

I simply walked into the store around noon on Saturday, asked if they sold chemicals. The man I talked to asked which one, I replied Nitric Acid. He asked if I was over 18 which I am. He asked if I knew how dangerous it was. I said yes. He went into the back and pulled out a bottle, I paid, he wrapped it well in paper and I left. very simple. NO shipping as it was a walk in sale.

to my knowledge it is lab grade. also says 69-70% on the bottle.


----------



## rusty (Apr 1, 2011)

Someone already suggested http://www.alphachem.ca/index.php in Toronto for Nitric acid.

I spoke with Wanda from sales, you can fill out the attached form then fax it in for confirmation of your identity. I told her that I would post this information of GRF so please don't bug here unless your serious about making a purchase.

Here is a copy of the email she sent me with prices plus additional requirements. 

Hello Gill,

Nitric Acid ACS, 2.5L
Part #: NI7110-7lb
Price: $32.00/2.5L
Minimum: Case of 6

Nitric Acid ACS, 2.5L
Part #: JT9601-05-2.5L
Price: $73.90/2.5L

Also, if you are going to need us to deliver please let me know the ship to address, if it's a residential/commercial area and if the product would have to be walked into the facility or if there is a receiving area.

Please let me know if you have any questions.

Thank you very much,
Wanda Grant
ALPHACHEM LIMITED
Customer Service Representative
P: 905-821-2995 ext. 112
F: 905-821-2660


----------



## polaris (Apr 2, 2011)

rusty said:


> Someone already suggested http://www.alphachem.ca/index.php in Toronto for Nitric acid.
> 
> I spoke with Wanda from sales, you can fill out the attached form then fax it in for confirmation of your identity. I told her that I would post this information of GRF so please don't bug here unless your serious about making a purchase.
> 
> ...



That would have been me a few days ago.... and although it's been years since I've dealt with this outfit... I remember them being very straight, friendly and easy to deal with. Seems the prices are still good.. as they were in the past.
Shipping... always a problem with chemicals..and no doubt the years have made it even tougher.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 23, 2014)

Patrick_R said:


> Good day everyone. I just picked up a 500 ml bottle of 70% Nitric from Efston Scientific,( http://www.escience.ca/ ) at 3350 Dufferin St. just south of the 401 across from the Yorkdale mall.
> 
> Sadly it cost $47.00 plus tax for the 500 ml. however, I have been searching for years to find a place that sells it. Also, the supplier that sells to Efston has stopped the supply to retail stores, so supplies are limited.
> 
> ...




Efston Science, no longer in business selling science goods


----------



## necromancer (Mar 23, 2014)

http://www.kencro.ca/index.php

2192 Wyecroft Road
Oakville, Ontario
L6L 6R1
Canada
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 905.827.4133 
Fax: 905.827.4145

industrial account needed to purchase.


----------



## torscot (Jun 18, 2014)

Here's another company for nitric acid in Onatrio, and every other chemical under the sun. For those of us on the west side of the greater Toronto area. Caledon Labs. at www.caledonlabs.com. They are in Georgetown, just off old hwy 7. You will have to supply business number or photo ID along with a completed restricted component form for nitric. Recovery of precious metals is an accepted use. They email it to you and you fill it out and send it back. "Cash and carry" ( ordered in advance) pick up price in Georgetown ON. for nitric last week for 4 x 2.5 liter bottles was $52 and some change each. plus tax.(CDN$). Credit card or bank draft for payment. Don't know about shipping costs etc. have always picked my order up. They can give a fair price on larger quantities, Good to work with. I have bought from them for 5 years now.


----------



## necromancer (Jun 19, 2014)

torscot said:


> Here's another company for nitric acid in Ontario, and every other chemical under the sun. For those of us on the west side of the greater Toronto area. Caledon Labs. at http://www.caledonlabs.com. They are in Georgetown, just off old hwy 7. You will have to supply business number or photo ID along with a completed restricted component form for nitric. Recovery of precious metals is an accepted use. They email it to you and you fill it out and send it back. "Cash and carry" ( ordered in advance) pick up price in Georgetown ON. for nitric last week for 4 x 2.5 liter bottles was $52 and some change each. plus tax.(CDN$). Credit card or bank draft for payment. Don't know about shipping costs etc. have always picked my order up. They can give a fair price on larger quantities, Good to work with. I have bought from them for 5 years now.




there website pricing is a bit different then what is listed in your thread.
http://www.caledonlabs.com/en/products/results.php?cat=3&subcat=40&letter=N




torscot said:


> 4 x 2.5 liter bottles was $52 and some change each "is this" (4 X 2.5L = $208.00 +tax) :?:


----------



## torscot (Jul 2, 2014)

Website has the price if they have to ship to you. I put the words "cash and carry" right behind the priceI quoted. You get a bit of a deal when you pick it up pay right there and then and make life simple for them. You want to pay the retail price and have shipped, that's what's listed on the website. 
Rob.


----------



## necromancer (Jul 2, 2014)

thanks Rob !!


----------

